# Jetboil opinions



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anybody on here use a Jetboil on their back country hunts/camping trips? Im going to be buying a new backpacking stove soon and looking for suggestions. Are there any big preferences over the Jetboil flash vs. the jetboil Zip? Or would somebody recommend a whole different brand? Thanks for any advice in advance!!!!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

The MSR Reactor is simply amazing but it is also stupid expensive.
If you will be cooking for two very much get the bigger pot (flash)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the upcoming 2016 Jetboil catalog with some new products...

http://issuu.com/johnsonoutdoors/docs/jetboil_spring_summer_2016_catalog

I was given a pre-release Jetboil Mini-Mo to test out and its my favorite Jetboil model for backpacking. The new series has an adjustable gas regulator with simmer control. It's an ounce more then the model without the simmer regulator, which made no difference to me.

The ease of the Jetboil system outweights options to shave a few oz's with other stoves. I've used the system since they first came out and have yet to have one crap out on me on the mountain.

Here's a link to a recent thread on the Jetboil: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/122777-jetboil-stove.html


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a JetBoil Flash, a MSR WhisperLite and a MSR Reactor. I would pick the JetBoil Flash if I had to choose. Every time I use it I just can't believe what an awesome stove it is. Get a frying pan to go with it. Believe me, cooking a deer steak in the JetBoil cup doesn't work out so well.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I know that camp chef has the same type of thing. Has anyone ever used those? I do like to support local and they are a little cheaper.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had a jet boil for a few years- can't complain about 1 thing with it.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I ended up ordering a Jetboil Flash on ebay last night. Ended up finding one for $73 with free shipping. Its one of those things I have been wanting to get now for about 2 years, but have just doubted whether or not I would use it enough to justify it. My brother in law bought one of those Volcano Lite burners, and we have used it quite a bit in the past. There were cheaper stoves out there, but most were just the stove, and you had to add the cups/pots etc and it would come out to about the same I spent on this jetboil. Thanks again for the info guys!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think jetboils are cool. But decided to take a different route just to see what I ended up liking better.

I carry two different Vargo titanium stoves and have been using both for a couple months now. So far I have been really happy with them as the Decagon stove stores well in my Halulite Soloist mess kit and it also allows me to cook more than just water.

This is the Decagon stove that runs off of denatured alcohol. I can fry up sausages with this and throw them in a jumbalaya mix on the trail.

http://www.vargooutdoors.com/decagon-alcohol-stove.html#.ViFfSZiFPIU

I also carry the Vargo Hexagon wood burning stove. Emberlit also makes a good version similar to this:

http://www.vargooutdoors.com/hexagon-backpacking-wood-stove.html#.ViFgD5iFPIU

I like the woodburning option because I'll never run out of fuel and it folds up flat and takes up virtually no room in my pack.

I think you'll like the jetboil but in case you are looking for a backup stove, take a look at stoves similar to these.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are some pretty cool little stoves BAX, How log do each of them take to boil water? I think boiling water will be what I will use my stove for 95% of the time. I like the mountain house meals, and a good cup of coffee or Hot chocolate while im in the field.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> Those are some pretty cool little stoves BAX, How log do each of them take to boil water? I think boiling water will be what I will use my stove for 95% of the time. I like the mountain house meals, and a good cup of coffee or Hot chocolate while im in the field.


They don't take terribly long for a pot of water to boil. Prob 5 min(ish).

I think the Jetboil is a quicker option by a little. The stoves I have are more space saving options compared to the Jetboil but I wouldn't say they are better.

Heck, if anything they are just some cool options to have.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of my wood burning stove that I was testing out in my back yard last summer.

Its not terribly large, but all of the heat of the burning sticks is directed upward through the restricted opening. So you get food cooking pretty quickly which is a huge plus. I also like that by controlling the amount of fuel you provide the fire, you control your cooking temperature so you don't worry as much about burning the outside of your meal while the inside is left uncooked.

The other cool thing is because the stove gets so hot, all of the sticks are reduced to ash. There isn't a big mess to deal with.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I like that little wood burner neat little stove to have in your truck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> I like that little wood burner neat little stove to have in your truck.


Check out how compact it is. Folds down to about 1/4" thick


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.... I just hijacked the thread :doh:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I used my jet boil flash over the opener last weekend. I wanted to go with as little crap in my truck since it was me. I was so surprised how fast it boiled two cups of water. I really liked having a quick hot meal instead of cliffbars, jerky, chips, etc to eat.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Love my Flash, I got mine for $50 off amazon about 2 years ago. I also have a Primus Volcano stove which is I think a better stove for cooking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> I really liked having a quick hot meal instead of cliffbars, jerky, chips, etc to eat.


 Amen. It is so nice having a real meal on the mountain as opposed to a soggy sandwich and some smashed snacks.


----------

